# Old bentima star



## Mick9264 (Nov 22, 2018)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/QjLbKXdQymorum247Hi, my name's Mick and I've been interested in old watches for a year or so and I thought I'd share my latest purchase, I think it's from the early fifties but I'm no expert. I will share my other watches with you shortly. Thanks for allowing me to join the forum.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Good first post and I'm' giving you your first 'like'.


----------



## Mick9264 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks buddy, I'm still learning the ropes on this lark but I'll post more pics soon, didn't want to bombard everyone with loads of images and questions, mind you, if anyone knows anything about my latest £7.50 bargain which is keeping perfect time I'd love to know. Thanks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mick9264 said:


> https://photos.app.goo.gl/QjLbKXdQymorum247Hi, my name's Mick and I've been interested in old watches for a year or so and I thought I'd share my latest purchase, I think it's from the early fifties but I'm no expert. I will share my other watches with you shortly. Thanks for allowing me to join the forum.


 One of our members did a post on Bentima watches here:

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/89851-bentima-bentima/&do=embed


----------



## Mick9264 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks, interesting read.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

You can't beat a dirt cheap watch  Looks great exactly as its pictured


----------



## Mick9264 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi, I love the worn aged look of my older watches, the wife bought me a Tag Carrera some years back and moans when I put my old Timex on which cost a fiver instead of the Tag!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A Bentima was my first watch as a child. It didn't last very long, I somehow managed to rip one of the lugs off. The jeweller was forever soldering it back on, but it was soon replaced with this,










Which I still have,and it keeps good time considering the life it lead. (note the large gouge at 8 o'clock.)


----------



## Mick9264 (Nov 22, 2018)

Nice, is it 1950s? I'm looking on fleabay for another watch and I think it just may have to be a 50s watch.


----------

